# ipod touch wifi via connection 3G sur telephone portable



## pftlyon (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

 J'ai un ipod touch et un Sony Ericsson V630i chez SFR. 

En attendant de m'acheter l'iphone,

Est-il possible de se connecter en wifi avec l'ipod touch à partir de la connection 3G du téléphone?

Par ailleurs, que pensez-vous que seront les évolutions de l'ipod touch? 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Si ton téléphone a la possibilité de créer un réseau Wifi avec partage internet, oui.

Les prochaines évolutions de l'iPod Touch sont inconnues bien qu'il soit sujet à des évolutions software.


----------

